# Do decalgirl skins leave residue?



## starryskyz (Nov 7, 2008)

Hey,

I thought I saw this on the forum before, but I couldn't find the answer via search.  Do the DecalGirl skins leave a residue on the Kindle after you remove it?  I thought it was just static cling, but from the web site looks like there is "adhesive backed vinyl".

Thanks!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

No. None. I've never, ever had any problems removing any of mine (and trust me, I've had a lot of them!)

_As always, our innovative removable adhesive means no bubbles and no nasty residue when you want to pull the skin off your device._


----------

